# "LUCKY ONE"



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

please tell me what you think it in a woking process right now im redoing everything i will post new pics very soon please no negative comment i respect everyone else bike respect mine thanks


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

THIS IS MY OLD 
BIKE FROM 2008 NEW ONE COMING SOON


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fuck this bike!!!!!!



naw man, this is my homie isaac, big things coming soon


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17072024
> *fuck this bike!!!!!!
> naw man, this is my homie isaac, big things coming soon
> *


YES SIRRRR BIG THING IM COMING HARD AND STRONG FOR 2010 LOL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

future LEGIONS member :wow: :dunno:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17072121
> *future LEGIONS member :wow:  :dunno:
> *


LOL O YES


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i like the body work by the chain and the chain guard setup, very o.g. not many like it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2010, 09:48 PM~17072137
> *i like the body work by the chain and the chain guard setup, very o.g. not many like it
> *


THANKS HOMIE SOME OLD MAN DID IT HE WAS HIGH WHEN HE DID THE FRAME HE ADDED THE OLD SCHOOL CADDY WINGS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

its bitchen homie. i like how the steering tube is upsidown on the top pic. thats different.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17072185
> *its bitchen homie. i like how the steering tube is upsidown on the top pic. thats different.
> *


yeah i seen that i just couldnt figure out how to word it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17072185
> *its bitchen homie. i like how the steering tube is upsidown on the top pic. thats different.
> *


LOL THANKS IM GETTING CUSTOM FORKS GOT TO UP GRADE THE BIKE LIKE HEY SAY IT ALL ABOUT " THE DETAIL"


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

REAL NICE.....ARE U LEAVING THE PAINT....?CAUSE IT LOOK'S GREAT....I LIKE THE P-LEAFS......  uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :h5: GOOD LUCK ON THE RE-BUILD......ID ROCK WIT THAT PAINT STILL......IT'S GANGSTA HOMIE.... uffin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17072283
> *REAL NICE.....ARE U LEAVING THE PAINT....?CAUSE IT LOOK'S GREAT....I LIKE THE P-LEAFS......   uffin:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:  :h5: GOOD LUCK ON THE RE-BUILD......ID ROCK WIT THAT PAINT STILL......IT'S GANGSTA HOMIE.... uffin:
> *


NAW IM REDOING EVERYTHING MY COUSIN GAVE ME THIS FRAME WHEN I WAS 17 BEFORE HE PAST AWAY SO I WANT TO CHANGE IT UP


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17072283
> *REAL NICE.....ARE U LEAVING THE PAINT....?CAUSE IT LOOK'S GREAT....I LIKE THE P-LEAFS......   uffin:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:  :h5: GOOD LUCK ON THE RE-BUILD......ID ROCK WIT THAT PAINT STILL......IT'S GANGSTA HOMIE.... uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looks clean


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 1 2010, 10:26 PM~17072622
> *Looks clean
> *


thanks homie i seen ur bike it looks badass


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 PM~17071985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET MARYJANE!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 10:29 PM~17072648
> *SWEET MARYJANE!!
> *


haha yeah bad advertisment though for the wrong generation so im switching up my theme


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my bad i meant to say .. it bad advertisment for our young generation lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 10:31 PM~17072691
> *haha yeah  bad advertisment though for the wrong generation  so im switching up my theme
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE!>....MY HOMIE WAS THINKIN ABOUT BUILDING A MARYJANE TOO......BUT UR RIGHT....GOTTA KEEP THE YOUNGSTERS ON THE RIGHT WAY!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 10:34 PM~17072729
> *ITS COOL HOMIE!>....MY HOMIE WAS THINKIN ABOUT BUILDING A MARYJANE TOO......BUT UR RIGHT....GOTTA KEEP THE YOUNGSTERS ON THE RIGHT WAY!
> *


i remeber i took this bike to a carshow at ahigh scho and a cop was judgeing my bike and he was like "im going to have to give u 0 points for that weed haha " but he was fucking with me i got first place that day


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 10:41 PM~17072808
> *i remeber i took this bike to a carshow at ahigh scho and a cop was judgeing my bike and he was like "im going to have to give u 0 points for that weed haha " but he was fucking with me i got first place that day
> *


COOL!>....I REALLLY LIKE IT!!....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 11:45 PM~17072100
> *YES SIRRRR BIG THING IM COMING HARD AND STRONG FOR 2010 LOL
> *


 :uh: that sounded pretty fucking gay sir...
wassup Isaac :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 2 2010, 04:48 PM~17079235
> *:uh:  that sounded pretty fucking gay sir...
> wassup Isaac :biggrin:
> *


haha dont hate  .....nothing just chillin


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my rims are getting engraved by salas real soon an the spokes are getting flaked out


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 3 2010, 09:07 PM~17087716
> * my rims are getting engraved by salas real soon an the spokes are getting flaked out
> *


----------



## nvr.2.low (Mar 30, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 11:03 PM~17072341
> *NAW IM REDOING EVERYTHING MY COUSIN GAVE ME THIS FRAME  WHEN I WAS 17 BEFORE HE PAST AWAY SO I WANT TO CHANGE IT UP
> *


RIP Daniel Garcia A.K.A "BLOWFISH"


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109110
> *RIP Daniel Garcia A.K.A "BLOWFISH"
> 
> 
> ...


 this project is for you cuz miss you alot but never forgotton ..taking this bike to a whole another level i will make you proud!!


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

if i get my hands on this trike kit ill be building one too i got all the stuff i need to weld on it at my job so im good


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Apr 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17118624
> *if i get my hands on this trike kit ill be building one too i got all the stuff i need to weld on it at my job so im good
> *


cool keep me posted on what your doing if u need anything hit me on my cell phone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 PM~17071985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMELLS GOOD TO ME. :420: HAHAHA THE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE IDEALS U HAVE FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:17 PM~17119207
> *SMELLS GOOD TO ME. :420: HAHAHA THE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE IDEALS U HAVE FOR IT.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie it in a process right now lol like they say if u want it done right do it right the first time getting everything two tone engraved even small details


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17119299
> *thanks homie it in a process right now lol like they say if u want it done right do it right the first time  getting everything two tone engraved even small details
> *



YEA HOMIE THATS THE WAY TO DO IT. DONT DO SHORT CUTS. TAKE UR TIME.


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 6 2010, 11:07 PM~17119085
> *cool keep me posted on what your doing  if u need anything hit me on my cell phone
> *


might take some time though im fixin to order my bang. ill have a build up of the trunk on rollin84z soon


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey homie your ranfla is lookin clean...
dat airbrush on tha tank brings bak 
skewl memories(b4 i dropd out)


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: nice bike homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:53 PM~17119537
> *YEA HOMIE THATS THE WAY TO DO IT. DONT DO SHORT CUTS. TAKE UR TIME.
> *


naw i aint going to do short cuts i came to far to mess up what i going it all about craftmenship n details


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 7 2010, 02:04 AM~17120482
> *ey homie your ranfla is lookin clean...
> dat airbrush on tha tank brings bak
> skewl memories(b4 i dropd out)
> *


thanks homie .... i like theme but it bad for the young one to be thinking that weeds is okay to smoke so im changing up my theme and keep young generation on the postive side


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 7 2010, 06:48 AM~17121094
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: nice bike homie
> *


thanks homie i got 8 months until my deadline lol


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

looks good keep up thge good work :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 7 2010, 11:34 PM~17131117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the big ass bird cage is awesome bro, bike looks real good


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my set of forks and sissy bar for sale 275 cash only no trades sorry just bussniess


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Apr 6 2010, 11:20 PM~17119754
> *might take some time though im fixin to order my bang. ill have a build up of the trunk on rollin84z soon
> *


did you get your bang yet?


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

i got one more check to save up then its 4 12s and 4000 watt amp. once my feri comes then ill order the other 4 12s


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Apr 10 2010, 12:09 PM~17152706
> *i got one more check to save up then its 4 12s and 4000 watt amp. once my feri comes then ill order the other 4 12s
> *


fuck that lol ... get sum rims first an a clean paint job system comes last lol


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

naw always a risk of scratching the paint while putting the box in. might just stick with 4 12s. gotta see if its loud enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Apr 11 2010, 12:32 AM~17157592
> *naw always a risk of scratching the paint while putting the box in. might just stick with 4 12s. gotta see if its loud enough for me :biggrin:
> *


i will b n victoria sunday ...today ibwas at mc gregor park lots of lowriders an slabs


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 9 2010, 10:35 AM~17144316
> *my set of forks and sissy bar for sale 275 cash only no trades  sorry just bussniess
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

3 more weeks until my display is done cant wait to get it back from hotstuff


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

3 more weeks until my display is done cant wait to get it back from hotstuff


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

can't wait to see it.. :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 1 2010, 10:37 PM~17071985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee :420:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2010, 01:52 PM~17260627
> *niceee  :420:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 01:41 PM~17260499
> *can't wait to see it.. :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


me too when i pick it up i will post it up so everyone can see


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 7 2010, 07:36 AM~17121382
> *thanks homie .... i like theme  but it bad for the young one to be thinking that weeds is okay to smoke so im changing up my theme and keep young generation on the postive side
> *


simon homie...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

wassup homes...
ey a if our thinkin about sellin those
fender braces let me know...i need 2


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 25 2010, 11:27 PM~17302325
> *wassup homes...
> ey a if our thinkin about sellin those
> fender braces let me know...i need 2
> *


yes sirrrr i got 3 i brought them an never mounted them on to my bike so there still new they been sitting n my room for 2 months already 12 bucks each ..... wher u located at?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

today my birthday! happy bday to me


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 1 2010, 01:44 AM~17357908
> *today my birthday! happy bday to me
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAPPY BURFDAY YOU LIL FUKKA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 05:14 AM~17358067
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


thanks homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2010, 12:48 PM~17360091
> *HAPPY BURFDAY YOU LIL FUKKA!!! :cheesy:
> *


lol thanks got drunk last night went to club roxy it was alright ur is just around the corner


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Happy birthday homie hope you have a good one...............


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 1 2010, 01:41 PM~17360371
> *Happy birthday homie hope you have a good one...............
> *


thanks homie i will bout to hit the mall n get me a pair of jays lol


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 1 2010, 02:44 AM~17357908
> *today my birthday! happy bday to me
> *


oh...happy birthday homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my old paint job new paint job coming soon


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks snapper


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 1 2010, 02:41 PM~17360371
> *Happy birthday homie hope you have a good one...............
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my old paint job from 2008 time to upgrade the paint job


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

got a new pic for saturday a sneak peak of the display only a few seen it already lol! thanks hotstuff


----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ANY ADVICE ABOUT BUILDIN A BIKE IM ABOUT TO PICK ONE UP AND START FLIPPIN IT


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS_@May 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17462174
> *CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ANY ADVICE ABOUT BUILDIN A BIKE IM ABOUT TO PICK ONE UP AND START FLIPPIN IT
> *


what. u trying to do. radical or something simple? show bike or street cruiser?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS_@May 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17462174
> *CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ANY ADVICE ABOUT BUILDIN A BIKE IM ABOUT TO PICK ONE UP AND START FLIPPIN IT
> *


yewr new here ke no?
if so welcom to layitlow's forum...
dis da rite place for bikes,checc out sum
flicas n get sum ideas to start off with...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my cousin bike back in 1995 before he past away now it in my hands im takin this bike to another level! best believe im back


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SEAT PAN?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2010, 07:57 PM~17471380
> *SEAT PAN?
> *


i should be getting it back soon bro it getting painted along with the frame soon it comes back i will hit u up asap


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey homie grasias
for lettin dat vato noe
i wanted those handlebars...
itz a done deal...imma get em soon


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

no problem just looking out for a homie


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 05:58 AM~17475249
> *no problem just looking out for a homie
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 04:58 AM~17475249
> *no problem just looking out for a homie
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my cuz when he had the bike back in 95. before he past away...











2008 paint job when i had it ... 2010 is coming out harder than before new paint job is on the way...r.i.p cuz this project is for you full custom coming soon


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey homie i got paid today,
so imma buy dat seatpost now


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 14 2010, 02:42 AM~17486785
> *ey homie i got paid today,
> so imma buy dat seatpost now
> *


alright homie u working tonight? .... if so i can drop it off sunday cause i will be busy today and tomorrow im leavin to san antonio in the morning to go pick up my display from hotstuff :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 14 2010, 09:48 AM~17488082
> *alright homie u working tonight? .... if so i can drop it off sunday cause i will be busy today and tomorrow im leavin to san antonio in the morning to go pick up my display from hotstuff  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: hno: :h5: :x:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 14 2010, 08:08 AM~17488284
> *:0  :biggrin:  hno:  :h5:  :x:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: <------ finally finish cant wait to see it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:werd: me to- finished product gonna look super duper fly :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 14 2010, 07:48 AM~17488082
> *alright homie u working tonight? .... if so i can drop it off sunday cause i will be busy today and tomorrow im leavin to san antonio in the morning to go pick up my display from hotstuff  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i workd from 5-3.30am....
got out not that long ago...yeah
dats kewl den,sunday it is den...
alratos,stay up dawg...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

say snapper here your seat post u wanted got it ready for you tomorrow homieit was good doing good bussiness with u the first time


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

the seatpost was removed today no more seat post


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thick as hell 











lucky one project is coming along really good ... new pics coming soon


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17072121
> *future LEGIONS member :wow:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: ..ssh :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

yall peeps be on the look out i got my man dtwist making me a custom set of pedals that no one ever seen not just show pedals but rideable as well pic will be posted atthe end of the month  ..... staying one twist above the rest


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 11:54 AM~17653423
> *yall peeps be on the look out i got my man dtwist making me a custom set of pedals that no one ever seen  not just show pedals but rideable as well  pic will be posted atthe end of the month  ..... staying one twist above the rest
> *


whats cracking issac......how was the show yesterday??????????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 31 2010, 11:38 AM~17654280
> *whats cracking issac......how was the show yesterday??????????
> *


nothing much rudy just chillin at home and you?...the show was good better than victoria lol got a few num so i can get sum parts made  i seen hotstuff an arturo there mike got first place in his el sicko camino


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 01:22 PM~17654960
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 01:56 PM~17654402
> *nothing  much rudy just chillin at home and you?...the  show was good better than victoria lol got a few num so i can get sum parts made   i seen hotstuff an arturo there  mike got first place in his el sicko camino
> *


Hater! You didn't even say what's up! 


:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17669833
> *Hater! You didn't even say what's up!
> :biggrin:
> *


lol i called ur name an wistle at you lol u were walking with ur bodyguard  how was the dub show? yall rollerz killed them at the show or what ? :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 15 2010, 07:13 PM~17500942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill let yew noe wassup homie...
ey dispensa dat im takin forever with 
da feria,juss dat things come up yew noe...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 10:42 PM~17669884
> *lol i called ur name an wistle at you lol u were walking with ur bodyguard  how was the dub show? yall rollerz killed them at the show or what ? :biggrin:
> *


At one point i thought I heard somebody call my name, I looked around but I was like  




DUB show was kinda :|


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 2 2010, 12:38 PM~17675646
> *At one point i thought I heard somebody call my name, I looked around but I was like
> DUB show was kinda :|
> *


i figured the dub show wasnt going to be all that im sure the ticket was to much lol.... so what u got new that u working on


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my deadline for the bike is almost here ,but im debatin weither to take it another level i might be teaming up with dtwist an doing sum crazy shit to the face parts  what should i do keep going or bust this bike out ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17721144
> *my deadline for the bike is almost here ,but im debatin weither to take it another level  i might be teaming up with dtwist an doing sum crazy shit to the face parts   what should i do keep going or bust this bike out ????
> *


like yew told me homie,take yewr tyme,
checc out yewr competion,im noticin bikes in my
categoring and im defenitly gonna take my tyme,to beat dis
bikes is a gang of work,and if i cant beat em at least get close to it...since is my 1st tyme buildin a a show bike...me entiendes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 08:54 PM~17721144
> *my deadline for the bike is almost here ,but im debatin weither to take it another level  i might be teaming up with dtwist an doing sum crazy shit to the face parts   what should i do keep going or bust this bike out ????
> *


what about quit telling everyone your next move fool!!! :twak:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 07:31 PM~17721639
> *what about quit telling everyone your next move fool!!!    :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i dont give a fuck lol not like im going to post my parts. lol people feelings will get hurt when they see it at shows haha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 10:14 PM~17722259
> *i dont give a fuck lol not like im going to my parts. lol people feelings will get hurt when they see it at shows haha
> *


word?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:36 PM~17723247
> *word?
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

here ya go cuz temp setup 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r8XO0wSqYE

another setup i did for a homie not done yet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdJ9qO5vYE


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt..... here are sum lil up dates seat from hotstuff getting shipped to me monday  pedals fro
dtwist is still being worked on  sprocket an crank being an engraved right now thats it for now i guess


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet cant wait to see some pics


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> thick as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

rootbeers :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2010, 10:11 PM~18231504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Barqs > A&W :0


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18231504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


everytime i go to your house u got cans everywhere lol looking like a recycling co.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 4 2010, 10:16 PM~18231572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:33 PM~18231729
> *
> :happysad:
> *


lol j/k need a hug


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my bike from 2008 really didnt like the murals to much


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

OLD ASS PICS FROM 2008 ...GETTING ALL REDONE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

almost ready for paint huh???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 06:58 PM~18325601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bike is sick..........    one of tha best   :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

it's looking 100x better "I heard" lol :nicoderm:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 05:02 PM~18325639
> *almost ready for paint  huh???
> *


almost


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 05:04 PM~18325656
> *that bike is sick..........      one of tha best     :wow:
> *


thanks its not all that lol i still got alot to do to make it for vegas next yr


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 05:05 PM~18325668
> *it's looking 100x better "I heard" lol :nicoderm:
> *


its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 04:53 PM~18325546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

please homie dont test me that bike n that trike aint got shit on me


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18329141
> *please homie  dont test me  that bike n that trike aint got shit on me
> *


yeah they dont cuz ur better then me homie keep it up plus u got all da shops closer n good hook ups! just do ur thing im not here to bullshit on nobody im not a kid like i sed i didnt disrespect lesstime topic u came n bs bout ur ugly forkz all i sed i didnt like em n thats it...just keep being da best homie n keep building bad ass bikes!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 09:53 PM~18329165
> *yeah they dont cuz ur better then me homie keep it up plus u got all da shops closer n good hook ups! just do ur thing im not here to bullshit on nobody im not a kid like i sed i didnt disrespect lesstime topic u came n bs bout ur ugly forkz all i sed i didnt like em n thats it...just keep being da best homie n keep building bad ass bikes!
> *


im not better than one either just another homie trying to make to the top ..... im no kid either next time keep ur coments to your self i got a few haters. no names but im going to show them who theyfucking with convo is closed


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 03:58 PM~18325601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey we got the same bike stand  hey bro is that like a custom chainguard? Looks good I like it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 16 2010, 10:59 PM~18329739
> *Hey we got the same bike stand  hey bro is that like a custom chainguard? Looks good I like it
> *


something like that lol all this work was done in 96 only thing i did was chop the seat post to i think it was in the way


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 10:04 PM~18329769
> *something like that lol    all this work was done in 96 only thing i did was chop the seat post  to i think it was in the way
> *


Can't wait to see this bike done. And to think u be joining Legions I know this is gonna be bad ass. Nothin but quality from that club.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 16 2010, 11:34 PM~18329898
> *Can't wait to see this bike done. And to think u be joining Legions I know this is gonna be bad ass. Nothin but quality from that club.
> *


thanks  should be done by vegas of next yr or sooner ... yeah legions do got quality show bikes i waited along to be a prospect i look up to this club of my favorites bc club ..... i know my frame not radical or top of the line but it will do the job


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 10:42 PM~18329937
> *thanks  should be done by vegas of next yr or sooner ... yeah legions do got quality show bikes i waited along to be a prospect i look up to this club of my favorites bc club ..... i know my frame not radical or top of the line  but it will do the job
> *


So what catagory is your bike? Mild or semi?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 17 2010, 01:24 AM~18330236
> *So what catagory is your bike? Mild or semi?
> *


its a full


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i decide to give this sprocket to my niece for her bday next month she deserve it ... thanks justdeez for the cads and eddy for engraving it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up bro how u been??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18695480
> *What's up bro how u been??
> *


nothing much just working and paying bills lol and you


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18695512
> *nothing much just working and paying bills lol and you
> *


Yeah payin bills sucks lol. Hey has your bike ever fallen off the bike stand? Cuz I have that same one and 2 of my bikes have fallen   so I'm thinkin my bike stand is cursed. O yeah the sprocket came out bad ass bro.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 29 2010, 05:41 PM~18695582
> *Yeah payin bills sucks lol. Hey has your bike ever fallen off the bike stand? Cuz I have that same one and 2 of my bikes have fallen    so I'm thinkin my bike stand is cursed. O yeah the sprocket came out bad ass bro.
> *


thanks one of the best sprocket i ever seen  the bike stand nope never fallin off cause when i brought it back was tilt to high so i bend it outward like a "y" shape so the back tire touches the ground or least a lil lower


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:22 PM~18695458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my b days coming can i have that crank??? :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18697792
> *my b days coming can i have that crank??? :biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro :happysad: u know what they say about dtwist work one of kind ... ican ship you sum cupcakes with extra sprinkle and icing no **** lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha how you been bro havent talk to you in a min lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 11:15 PM~18698706
> *hahaha how you been bro havent talk to you in a min lol
> *


 i been good just working staying busy ready for this coldfront we supose to be getting tired of this bs hot weather


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

shit i love the heat cant stand the cold get all frozen and shit lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 11:20 PM~18698733
> *shit i love the heat  cant stand the cold get all frozen and shit lol
> *


sissy! lol ....j/k


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

hurry up and get some work done lol naw for real tho lol
txt me i got some pics for ya


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Oct 10 2010, 03:10 PM~18777821
> *hurry up and get some work done lol   naw for real tho   lol
> txt me i got some pics for ya
> *


i text u chump answer ur phone......:happysad: im slowly losing intrest already it no fun anymore the things i wanted done to the bike wont happen so i may not even finish it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18908200
> *i text u chump answer ur phone......:happysad:  im slowly losing intrest already it no fun anymore the things i wanted done to the bike wont happen so i may not even finish it
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 25 2010, 10:02 PM~18908200
> *i text u chump answer ur phone......:happysad:  im slowly losing intrest already it no fun anymore the things i wanted done to the bike wont happen so i may not even finish it
> *


my bad new phone lost your number. i was wondering who that was. hit me again and ill save it. no nude pics tho


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18908200
> *i text u chump answer ur phone......:happysad:  im slowly losing intrest already it no fun anymore the things i wanted done to the bike wont happen so i may not even finish it
> *


and i sold blue crush :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

nice work homie 


 
Love that D_twisted crank too


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 29 2010, 05:22 PM~18695458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 26 2010, 06:35 PM~18916341
> *nice work homie
> 
> Love that D_twisted crank too
> *












YOU MEAN THIS BAD MOTHERF**KER RIGHT HERE LOL.. :0 :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 26 2010, 06:40 PM~18916400
> *nice!
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

WAT CLASS U GOONA BE IN WIT UR BIKE? PARTS LOOKING BETTER N BETTER!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 27 2010, 08:56 PM~18927164
> *WAT CLASS U GOONA BE IN WIT UR BIKE? PARTS LOOKING BETTER N BETTER!
> *


IT WILL BE IN FULL


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 27 2010, 09:03 PM~18927232
> *IT WILL BE IN FULL
> *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 28 2010, 10:55 PM~19187373
> *
> *


  whats up gilly when u going to come to a texas show and show off that badass bike :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

You showing at Magnificos?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

still adding to the frame not done yet  no more updates


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

LOOKING FIRME HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 28 2010, 11:09 PM~19187505
> *You showing at Magnificos?
> *


 :happysad:  no sir next year if i dont bust out in vegas next yr forsure los magnificos u wont be dispointed on what u will expect from me :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HATERZ_NIGHTMARE_@Nov 28 2010, 11:13 PM~19187537
> *LOOKING FIRME HOMIE  :nicoderm:
> *


  thanks homie still got alot of work to do no more china parts for me not custom made lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats cool bro cant wait to see it together


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 29 2010, 12:14 AM~19187544
> *:happysad:    no sir next year  if i dont bust out in vegas next yr forsure los magnificos u wont be dispointed on what u will expect from me :biggrin:
> *


Gay  


I thought you were gonna bust it out already :biggrin: no ****


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 12:09 AM~19187866
> *thats cool bro cant wait to see it together
> *


 :biggrin: that makes two of us


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 29 2010, 12:46 AM~19187993
> *Gay
> I thought you were gonna bust it out already  :biggrin: no ****
> *


:happysad: was..... things changed when i joined LegionS :biggrin:  i know u anxious to show off ur badass work on the display lol.... u coming to the show so we can talk about the final touch for the display


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

cant wait to see this bike done..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 29 2010, 02:08 AM~19188040
> *:happysad:  was..... things changed when i joined LegionS  :biggrin:    i know u anxious to show off ur badass work on the display lol.... u coming to the show so we can talk about the final touch for the display
> *


Yeah I'll be there


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

sup weezy. 










scrape goin in mickey d's, scrape comin out. layitlow


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

plaque'd up got my offical legions shirt from **** just want to say thanks to justdeez and cadillac pimpin for helping me getting in the club thanks homies  im honored. to rep legions texas chapter


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 4 2010, 11:27 PM~19240695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   know you been waiting for this day, congrats weezel :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 28 2010, 11:12 PM~19187529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its done i seen it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 4 2010, 08:27 PM~19240695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   CONRATS BRO


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

updates brother updates :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I hear there's alot happening with this bike lately :tongue:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2011, 07:02 PM~19896392
> *updates brother updates :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hear there's alot happening with this bike lately :tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19896733
> *:uh:
> *


what i hear things


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2011, 07:02 PM~19896392
> *updates brother updates :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hear there's alot happening with this bike lately :tongue:
> *


whatever u heard was a lie i sold everything


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 19 2011, 02:43 AM~19907868
> *whatever u heard was a lie i sold everything
> *


edited at weezel's request
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 19 2011, 12:43 AM~19907868
> *whatever u heard was a lie i sold everything
> *


thank you it sould be here monday per tracking number :biggrin:


----------



## ramos7 (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 19 2011, 08:39 AM~19908590
> *thank you it sould be here monday per tracking number :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

weenie i mean weezy, sent me an update


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 19 2011, 12:43 AM~19907868
> *whatever u heard was a lie i sold everything
> *


 :wow: ....you gotta be lieying


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

I KNOW I HAVENT POSTED MUCH, BUT I GUESS ONE PHOTO LEAK WONT HURT :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

more or you have not done anything to the bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 08:21 PM~20195387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


about time you posted something :cheesy: but that's old news :biggrin: 

show me sumptin new sukah


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2011, 08:55 PM~20196389
> *about time you posted something :cheesy: but that's old news :biggrin:
> 
> show me sumptin new sukah
> *


/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ 

dont listen to this dude. the whole world dont need to know your every move


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2011, 10:42 PM~20196966
> */\  /\  /\  /\  /\  /\  /\
> 
> dont listen to this dude.  the whole world dont need to know your every move
> *


you know I'm just focking with him


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2011, 09:58 PM~20197147
> *you know I'm just focking with him
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20196389
> *about time you posted something :cheesy: but that's old news :biggrin:
> 
> show me sumptin new sukah
> *


  :biggrin: ....no need to post your bike we all know what u got ...so build another bike so u can come to los magnifcos unless u scuurred!  :cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20196966
> */\  /\  /\  /\  /\  /\  /\
> 
> dont listen to this bitch  the whole world dont need to know your every move
> *


 :thumbsup: i know no rush i got plenlty of time for the show


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 27 2011, 06:21 PM~20195387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassup weezy...dat shit's sick dawg :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 28 2011, 01:00 PM~20201684
> *wassup weezy...dat shit's sick dawg :wow:
> *


wud up snapper... thanks homie should be getting engraved sometimes next month still got more stuff to cut not done yet, whats up with your bike ??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20196389
> *about time you posted something :cheesy: but that's old news :biggrin:
> 
> show me sumptin new sukah
> *


here so shut up lol


















JUST GOT THESE PLATED ! WHAT YALL THINK?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm jelos


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2011, 06:06 PM~20398057
> *here so shut up lol
> 
> 
> ...


looks horrible







































































thats just cause it's yours and I don't like you, lmao


nah bro they look focking sick, your bikes comming out dope bro.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2011, 07:06 PM~20398057
> *here so shut up lol
> 
> 
> ...




Why thinking....?? Only need my eyes to tell you that It's just looks fucking sweet to me!!! It's your lucky parts  

 ...nice stem by the way


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 22 2011, 11:25 PM~20400782
> *Why thinking....?? Only need my eyes to tell you that It's just looks fucking sweet to me!!! It's your lucky parts
> 
> ...nice stem by the way
> ...


thanks for the kind words, so far the pedals are my favorite part of the bike  i came along way just to be where im at today , hopefully everything will be finish by decemeber for a big show in houston :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Mar 28 2011, 09:47 PM~20206401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: daayummm...dat shits firme homie :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2011, 01:15 PM~20403267
> *  my bike an parts are still the same as last tyme u seen em...
> i barelee been able to ship tha parts from tejas...i been broke,but this
> week comin up i got a job-interview,hopefully dey dont do the drugtest,
> ...


dam that sucks well i hope u get the job wish u luck...... yeah pedals came out clean didnt realize how much i invested into these pedals too much fedia lol... but it going for a great cause cant put a price tag on love my cousin would be happy to see this bike getting rebuild if he was alive


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403338
> *dam that sucks well i hope u get the job wish u luck...... yeah pedals came out clean didnt realize how much i invested into these pedals  too much fedia lol... but it going for a great cause cant put a price tag on love my cousin would be happy to see this bike getting rebuild if he was alive
> *


grasiaz homie...dey're sick foo,i bet dey were pricey...and yeah foo,offcourse dawgy,u cant put a price on that...i bet he would be proud,ur bike is comin out firme...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dude i been waiting ????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

here a update


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i was at justdeez house in the monster garage do some mocking everythings looking good  show almost here hope ican have something to show by then ( fingers cross )


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> i was at justdeez house in the monster garage do some mocking everythings looking good  show almost here hope ican have something to show by then ( fingers cross )


 nice, about time sukkah


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice, about time sukkah


i know right! been a couple of months since i mess with the bike i was waiting on the parts everytying good just got to get them engraved and put togther


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> i know right! been a couple of months since i mess with the bike i was waiting on the parts everyting good just got to get them engraved and put togther


 good things take time, can't wait to see them after eddy does his magic with the engraving


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Forgot about this thing, bust it out already. :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Forgot about this thing, bust it out already. :biggrin:


book me up in first week of august need the final piece for the display i"ll be in your side of town this weekend


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Just let me know bro.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

wow  i would like to say that i love that sick 
frame of your cant wait to see it whene it 
will be all done !!!!! 
keep on the great work !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> my topic is done im moving on with the bike. i found a new hobby im collecting old baseball cards and collecting coins now


 ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> wow  i would like to say that i love that sick
> frame of your cant wait to see it whene it
> will be all done !!!!!
> keep on the great work !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks jeff :thumbsup: i came along way to be where am at today ,the frame was built in 1996 so i made a few changes on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

too bad you traded it for baseball cards


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam I would of traded u for a Babe Ruth card I've had for years.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam I would of traded u for a Babe Ruth card I've had for years.



lol.. ha couldnt if i wanted too the frame priceless


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

not even if I throw in a Mickey Mantle?? Lol jk bro can't wait to see your bike done


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

DONT U HATE WHEN U GET A CRACK MIRROR ON A DISPLAY MAKES U WANT TO START OVER LOL


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

doing mock up before sent out for body work ( not my frame ) 

















REAR FENDER


















FRONT FENDER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

awe shit, progress hell yea weezel


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> i was at justdeez house in the monster garage do some mocking everythings looking good  show almost here hope ican have something to show by then ( fingers cross )


 Looks cool how much does a custom T bar goose neck go for


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Looks cool how much does a custom T bar goose neck go for


 pm sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Looks cool how much does a custom T bar goose neck go for


x2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> DONT U HATE WHEN U GET A CRACK MIRROR ON A DISPLAY MAKES U WANT TO START OVER LOL



Easy fix bro, don't throw it away yet. lol.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Looks cool how much does a custom T bar goose neck go for


depending on who makes the part the size of steel and the detail, raw can go anywhere from 75 to 250, I paid around 400 for my faced stem and t tube raw 

hope this helps


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

here a sneak peak of sum 3d that mr3d did  who ready for weezy in the full class??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks sick bro


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice, are you taking it to Vegas?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

aztecsoulz said:


> Nice, are you taking it to Vegas?


 yes i am taking it to vegas in 2 yrs


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> yes i am taking it to vegas in 2 yrs


sittin right next to b.c.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

*AFTER THESE PICS THERE WILL BE NO MORE UPDATES! :tears: SAVING THE REST FOR LATER WHEN THE BIKE IS FINISH
*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> *AFTER THESE PICS THERE WILL BE NO MORE UPDATES! :tears: SAVING THE REST FOR LATER WHEN THE BIKE IS FINISH*


That looks sick bro can't wait to see more


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

hey how much does mr 3d charge for 3d boywork?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That looks sick bro can't wait to see more


 thanks homie i have alot ideas just not sure if it will fall threw just got to do my best and hope for the best


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> hey how much does mr 3d charge for 3d boywork?


 not alot i was impress on what he charge me,depends on how much layer of 3d u want ,2layers, 3 to 4 layers or fully wrap the frame like crazy he did tempest bike, pinnacle and freddy kruger bike And mine


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

im thinkin on gettin some fullywrapped 3d on my bike. oh and nice parts im digging the pedals


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good bro.....


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

dose cups r bad azz! n so is da crank im guessin dtwist did it?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

yo Weezy.. did you hear from 3D??


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ATX said:


> dose cups r bad azz! n so is da crank im guessin dtwist did it?


*yes all those were made by me*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That build is coming together nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

kool-aid and johnny i havent talk to him yet i will call him tomorrow before i left to vegas i knew his wife was in the hostipal havent talk to him since then will let yall know asap


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> looking good bro.....


 thanks rolo pm sent


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> That build is coming together nice :thumbsup:


 thanks tony it coming along okay i guess, really havent touch it lately im taking a yr off from this build and work on something else


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> thanks tony it coming along okay i guess, really havent touch it lately im taking a yr off from this build and work on _*Lady Death*_


 :run: :werd:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> :shocked:


  why so shocked lol


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe its proper to that this bike will be "BALLIN'". Coming together nice homie.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> I believe its proper to that this bike will be "BALLIN'". Coming together nice homie.


 lol thanks kenny still not finish got alot to do just, actually i went threw 2 set of forks debating on if i want to sell them or not i came up with sum better ones. just trying tl make a clean bike still got ideas for it. but it coming out slowly. im in no rush to get it done i want it built right


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> lol thanks kenny still not finish got alot to do just, actually i went threw 2 set of forks debating on if i want to sell them or not i came up with sum better ones. just trying tl make a clean bike still got ideas for it. but it coming out slowly. im in no rush to get it done i want it built right


 Well at least you've shown us more pic than Fawkin Frankie bones has lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Well at least you've shown us more pic than Fawkin Frankie bones has lol


 fuck him! he a douchbag lol he thinks his parts are unbeatable lol . im sure he reading this and gonna blow up my phone like a female lol


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Thanx bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> fuck him! he a douchbag lol he thinks his parts are unbeatable lol . im sure he reading this and gonna blow up my phone like a female lol


 I haven't gotten any old lady naked pics in a week so I'm sure he's away with the army lol.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I haven't gotten any old lady naked pics in a week so I'm sure he's away with the army lol.



HAHAHA!... LUCKLY U HAVENT CAUGHT A VIRUS YET THEN U WOULD KNOW WHO TO BLAME


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> lol thanks kenny  still not finish got alot to do just, actually i went threw 2 set of forks debating on if i want to sell them or not i came up with sum better ones. just trying tl make a clean bike still got ideas for it. but it coming out slowly. im in no rush to get it done i want it built right


What do these forks look like?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

JUS WANNA SAY THANKS FOR HELPIN ME OUT ON THE TURNTABLE FINALLY! I FOUND SOMEONE LEGIT WHO SELLS A TURNTABLE THAT WORKS ANYONE WHO WANTS TO BUY A TURNTABLE THAT WORKS HIT UP CONE WEEZY I DONT THINK HE SELLS EM ANYMORE PERO HES AN HONEST HOMIE THAT WONT LET YA DOWN ON WATEVER HE'S SELLIN WHETHER ITS PARTS OR DISPLAY:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yo when you said you finished your bike, I thought you was lying....
You should change the name again from lucky charm to sperm-a-side... bahahahaha







look weasel even wears protection when riding (nice helmet)


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 390538
> yo when you said you finished your bike, I thought you was lying....
> You should change the name again from lucky charm to sperm-a-side... bahahahaha


why u posting a pic of blue crush is this is how u spend 14,000 bucks. what a waste lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bahahaha, my *****


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

BEFORE BODYWORK











AFTER BODYWORK










3D HEADLIGHT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Lookin good Weezy that 3d is dope...!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Lookin good Weezy that 3d is dope...!



thanks, this going to be a slow build just taking my time making sure i get all the right parts and built it nicely done aint no telling when this bike will be finish


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

damn that 3D light is tight


----------



## USMCJOEY22 (Feb 12, 2012)

man nice headlight wer can i get one


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

no secrets here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Frame is nice I like it


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Frame is nice I like it


don't give props to a hater that tried to get me arrested n disqualified earlier this year your a fool for sayin that n you say your from Los Angeles? cmon now I thot da angels were smarter den dat pero I guess not it jus gets me stronger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ATX said:


> don't give props to a hater that tried to get me arrested n disqualified earlier this year your a fool for sayin that n you say your from Los Angeles? cmon now I thot da angels were smarter den dat pero I guess not it jus gets me stronger


You know foo I don't like to talk shit on layitlow here because I rep GOODTIMES and don't want to give us a bad name. But if you have problem with me I'll be glad to take a Texas trip. I don't play games or talk shit behind computers.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Cone weezy my bad for what I post on your topic. Like i said bro bike is nice the frame coming out nice


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You know foo I don't like to talk shit on layitlow here because I rep GOODTIMES and don't want to give us a bad name. But if you have problem with me I'll be glad to take a Texas trip. I don't play games or talk shit behind computers.


Don't trip Paul TOPDOGS ROLLIN TO TEXAS NOV. IF YOU WANNA ROLL WIT US..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Don't trip Paul TOPDOGS ROLLIN TO TEXAS NOV. IF YOU WANNA ROLL WIT US..


Pm sent


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> no secrets here


X2


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> no secrets here


Fuck yo secrets nikka!:ninja:



































................and your frame is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> *no secrets here*


Post the display :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

looks bad ass and for atx fuck you always got to hate you got your self in trouble with your mouth sthut the fuck up


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sick g


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> no secrets here


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> no secrets here


:shocked::cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> BEFORE BODYWORK
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cone_weezy said:


> no secrets here




fucking sick weezy!!!! cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> fucking sick weezy!!!! cant wait to see it finished!



Thanks rolo, its going to be a good min until i get this bike finished i know it taking alot time.but it.will worth the wait i want to.build a clean bike nothing clutter just a simple clean bike in mean time im adding more stuff for lady death new display etc getting ready for 2013 tour


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> BEFORE BODYWORK
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cone_weezy said:


> no secrets here





cone_weezy said:


> Thanks rolo, its going to be a good min until i get this bike finished i know it taking alot time.but it.will worth the wait i want to.build a clean bike nothing clutter just a simple clean bike in mean time im adding more stuff for lady death new display etc getting ready for 2013 tour


awwww chit!!! cant wait to see what you got in store!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thise is sickk.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> awwww chit!!! cant wait to see what you got in store!!!!!



I got some of my parts from dtiwst and mike linville so u this is a serious build lol, thinking bout hitting up manny bike shop for some custom spokes i wouldnt mind getting sum facepart wheels but i want to keep it like a bike nothing radical or over done


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Thise is sickk.


Thanks bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> Thanks bro


Well come homie.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> BEFORE BODYWORK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice love that three d...........


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badass loko


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

GOT BORED AND DECIDE TO MOCK UP A FEW PIECES


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> GOT BORED AND DECIDE TO MOCK UP A FEW PIECES


SICK.....DO THE PEDALS SPIN?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> GOT BORED AND DECIDE TO MOCK UP A FEW PIECES


thats going to look sick bro


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking nice bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


>


THATS WHAT'S UP WEEZY CLEAN ASS FRAME...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks to terry jones from JONES AND SON HEADBADGE for making me a custom head badge for my bike clover in headbadge is same as my pedals still need to be chrome plated and colored ..top of ribbon it say "lucky one" ans bottlon ribbon says "loving memory daniel garica " this is final piece to the puzzle,it will be put on once bike ia completed


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Bike is coming.out sick!!


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sick as fuck,can't wait to see it painted,Jones and sons got down on badge to


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

finish this build already bro. 

dope final piece by the way


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

bad ass bike!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> thanks to terry jones from JONES AND SON HEADBADGE for making me a custom head badge for my bike clover in headbadge is same as my pedals still need to be chrome plated and colored ..top of ribbon it say "lucky one" ans bottlon ribbon says "loving memory daniel garica " this is final piece to the puzzle,it will be put on once bike ia completed


:shocked: :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Badass for real cant wait to see it finished


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


>


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys i know my build is slow, but it getting there i hit a bumps along the way and it took me a yr and 3 months to get my frame back , im taking my time to do it right im putting alot of love into it building this bike for memory of my cousin and it will be worth the wait lol at least it not secret build .. im just posting pics as i go next is i have to fix a few spots on the frame and next step is to get neon on the frame then off to paint and murals


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

Sick ass bike..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> thanks for all the comments guys i know my build is slow, but it getting there i hit a bumps along the way and it took me a yr and 3 months to get my frame back , im taking my time to do it right im putting alot of love into it building this bike for memory of my cousin and it will be worth the wait lol at least it not secret build .. im just posting pics as i go next is i have to fix a few spots on the frame and next step is to get neon on the frame then off to paint and murals


no doubt weezel keep it up do your thing homie.. looking good.. and yea secrets suck i agree


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> thanks to terry jones from JONES AND SON HEADBADGE for making me a custom head badge for my bike clover in headbadge is same as my pedals still need to be chrome plated and colored ..top of ribbon it say "lucky one" ans bottlon ribbon says "loving memory daniel garica " this is final piece to the puzzle,it will be put on once bike ia completed


*Very amazing piece! Like how they copied your pedals exactly, it will compliment the bike for sure!*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

D Twist said:


> *Very amazing piece! Like how they copied your pedals exactly, it will compliment the bike for sure!*



thanks darin, so other than the frame the pedals and headbadge are the most important pieces to the bike and my favorite  im not done yet still going to ship off the badge to get two tone going to have the clover gold plated and the ribbon chrome plated


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my display made by hotstuff.... still not done im going all out on this ,going to add the borders and custom neons


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> my display made by hotstuff.... still not done im going all out on this ,going to add the borders and custom neons





very nice bro


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> my display made by hotstuff.... still not done im going all out on this ,going to add the borders and custom neons





:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> my display made by hotstuff.... still not done im going all out on this ,going to add the borders and custom neons


dam looks badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> my display made by hotstuff.... still not done im going all out on this ,going to add the borders and custom neons


looking tight bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


>


Nicest frame ive seen in a while bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> my display made by hotstuff.... still not done im going all out on this ,going to add the borders and custom neons


Forgot what it looked like :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Forgot what it looked like :biggrin: :h5:



going to need another display made next month.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

u coming to mesa


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> u coming to mesa


read other topic lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> read other topic lol


Which one lol


----------

